# T3 advice



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Currently trying to lose some fat as put on a bit of weight over the last year due to depression and not training alot and just generally being lazy. Been dieting down for a month or so and am definitely looking a lil slimmer although still a way to go. I have some t3 laying about just wondered if 50mcg a day for a few weeks would be any good or a waste of time? I'm doing IF at the min and really enjoying it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Have a read through this when you get time mate, it's a long one but you should know everything you need to know  https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Have a read through this when you get time mate, it's a long one but you should know everything you need to know  https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/


 Cheers mate il have a read


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Great post buddy. Just read the lot and has changed how I'll continue my T3 usage.

Thanks for that.


----------

